# Sorta woodworking



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2016)

Finally got this deck completed, my summer project. Turned out to be more challenging than I anticipated, first deck I have built so I didn't have a clue. Happy with the end results, but more importantly, my lady is happy. 34' long and 8'-10' deep.

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 8


----------



## phinds (Sep 5, 2016)

That is VERY nice. Well done !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks great. What's the lumber?


----------



## Reed Enright (Sep 5, 2016)

Good job. The first one I built was a challenge too. What did you use for a finish?


----------



## DKMD (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks good, Barry! Time for you to put two chairs on that deck and enjoy a beer while allowing the lady friend to marvel at your handiness.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Looks great. What's the lumber?


Thanks Cody, the under frame is pressure treated fir, the deck is con-heart (construction grade) redwood...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 5, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Cody, the under frame is pressure treated fir, the deck is con-heart (construction grade) redwood...



Nice! Has a great look to it!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2016)

Reed Enright said:


> Good job. The first one I built was a challenge too. What did you use for a finish?


Thanks Reed, yea I sure learned a lot doing this one, any future ones will go a lot smoother, but this is probably the only one I'll ever do. The finish is Olympic semi-transparent redwood tone...


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2016)

Too cool Barry! The back patio on my house is concrete and cracked real bad, I've been thinking about building a wooden one over it. Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks Tony, this one had a concrete area and steps in front of the left door, it was a real chore taking about a foot off the top of it....


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

Nicely done sir. Looks good. Real good....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

How did you tie in the deck to concrete posts?


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 5, 2016)

I know that's a ton of work, as I helped a friend one time build (or rebuild) a deck. Looks AOK! Now just make sure and use it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> How did you tie in the deck to concrete posts?


Hey Marc, I poured the piers myself so I set anchor bolts in them while the crete was wet. Drilled holes in the 4x6s that are the main supports on the outside and wrenched them down...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Hey Marc, I poured the piers myself so I set anchor bolts in them while the crete was wet. Drilled holes in the 4x6s that are the main supports on the outside and wrenched them down...



aha...I was just asking cuz I didn't see any galvi strong ties where it touches em.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice work Barry ! Get used to all them honey doos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 6, 2016)

Fantastic work Barry! Now are you going to turn all the railings? I know its not high enough for railings but you should do a few for the hell of it. It will be an excuse to get you back on the lathe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Fantastic work Barry! Now are you going to turn all the railings? I know its not high enough for railings but you should do a few for the hell of it. It will be an excuse to get you back on the lathe


Kinda cool idea....... but no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice and well done, Barry!

We have a small concrete patio out behind our house that was poured a couple years ago. It's nice to have and be able to use, but it sure is no wood deck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Sep 25, 2016)

I agree with everyone else !! That is nothing to sneeze at....Great job !!


----------

